
Ciao – Logic, constraint, functional, higher-order, and object-oriented language - wuschel
http://ciao-lang.org/
======
ddellacosta
The home page would be a lot more compelling if it was easy to find code
examples and a tutorial--digging around all I could find was a rather opaque
(at least for a beginner) reference manual, and I had to click on the
"screenshots" link before I could find examples of what Ciao syntax is like
and how one may put a program together in the language. The "Other
Documentation" has a bunch of self-labeled out-of-date items and rather
academic papers in PDF format. Not ideal!

It's too bad because this sounds like an interesting language which I'd like
to learn more about (which I still will, don't get me wrong).

~~~
Sodel
Very odd placement, but the code examples are posted under "screenshots".

------
fspeech
This appears to be a rebranded Ciao Prolog (Ciao Prolog sourceforge page now
links its project website to ciao-lang.org). Ciao Prolog was a good performant
implementation of Prolog although I use SWI-Prolog myself so can not attest to
that personally. Constraint programming (various libraries) and object system
(Logtalk) should be available through libraries and are therefore available
through SWI as well (though last time I checked ciao has an interface to
gecode but not SWI).

------
Mikeb85
Interesting. The feature list sounds great, can't wait to play with it. Can't
say I know much about it though.

------
amelius
You lost me on "object oriented".

------
SixSigma
The word "emacs" was a buzzkill

Let's see what Bell-Labs thinks :

[http://plan9.bell-labs.com/magic/man2html/1/emacs](http://plan9.bell-
labs.com/magic/man2html/1/emacs)

